

Windows 8 Vs. Mac OS X Lion: Feature by Feature - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow/story/265435/windows-8-vs-mac-os-x-lion-feature-by-feature

======
rbanffy
This topic has two possible paths - oblivion and a bitter discussion full of
hatred. I hope it takes the first.

